# Was ist was?... Pilken vs. Vertical Jigging



## luccky78 (4. August 2009)

Ich bin erst seit kurzem „an Bord“ und wollte bei diesem meinem ersten Beitrag gleich mal „Hallo an alle!“ sagen. Ziemlich informativ hier!



Ich selbst bin kein wirklich ambitionierter Angler. Hab’ zwar einen Schein und einiges an Ausrüstung, das sich über die Jahre angehäuft hat, aber ich nutze das alles nur wenig. Wenn, dann Spinnfische ich oder spiele mit der Fliegenrute. Am liebsten fische ich auf Reisen: Beim Trecken auf ein gutes Abendessen oder mal so nebenbei ein bisschen Schleppangeln beim Segeln.

  Insgesamt muss man festhalten: Ich bin ein absolutes Greenhorn und werde hier zunächst mal viele dumme Fragen stellen, bevor ich vielleicht irgendwann auch mal etwas Hilfreiches beitragen kann.

  Nun aber zu meiner ersten Frage : Bei meinem letzten Aufenthalt in Kroatien habe ich ein paar Einheimische auf einem Boot beobachtet, wie sie ziemlich weit draußen schmale Kunstköder an monofiler (glaub ich) Schnur„von Hand“, also ohne Rute und Rolle, immer wieder ruckartig nach oben gerissen haben. Sah interessant aus und auf Ihrem Boot lag ein kleiner Thunfisch! Scheint also recht erfolgreich gewesen zu sein.

  Hab ein bisschen recherchiert und bin zum Ergebnis gekommen, dass es entweder „*Pilken*“ oder „*Vertical Jigging*“ gewesen sein muss. Leider war nirgendwo erklärt, wo da die Unterschiede liegen. Könnte mir das vielleicht einer von Euch erklären… im Hinblick auf…

*Technik?*
*Köder?*
_Sowie _*
Rute?*
*Rolle?*
*Schnur?*
_... auch wenn die Kroaten wohl nur Schnur brauchten... _

  Ein hilfreicher Link wäre natürlich auch fein!

  Danke schon mal!


----------



## zandermouse (5. August 2009)

*AW: Was ist was?... Pilken vs. Vertical Jigging*

Hallo luccy78,

die Technik, die Du da gesehen hast, nennt sich Inuit Ice Fishing. Das haben sich die Kroaten bei den Inuits abgeschaut und daraus ihre Yo yo Jigging Technik entwickelt. 

http://encarta.msn.com/media_701766030_761554898_-1_1/inuit_ice_fishing.html

(kleiner Scherz am Rande) |supergri
Die modernere Variante nennt sich dann Pilken, ist aber keine wirklich andere Technik. Das funktioniert jedoch sehr gut auf Fische, die sich im kälteren Wasser wohlfühlen. Die Montagen und Feinheiten zum Pilken lässt Du Dir am besten in der Norwegenabteilung zeigen. 

Auch wenn Du Dich hier als „Greenhorn“ vorgestellt hast, macht es durchaus Sinn sich das Vertical oder besser Speed Jiggen gleich von echten Profis erklären zu lassen. Da es sich bei dieser Technik um ein sehr komplexes Thema handelt und es in Deutschland nur wenige Hardcore Jigger gibt, muss ich Dich mit folgendem Link an die englischsprachigen Profis weiterleiten: 

http://www.sportfishermen.com/board/f172/gmans-intro-vertical-jigging-67557.html

Mit freundlichen Grüßen|wavey:

Zandermaus und extra für Marlin1:

Zandermäuschen


----------



## luccky78 (5. August 2009)

*AW: Was ist was?... Pilken vs. Vertical Jigging*

Danke schön für die Erklärungen und den tollen Link! So, wie die Kerle sich in den Videos abrackern, war's vielleicht doch eher Pilkern, was die Kroaten gemacht haben... Werde in der Norwegenabteilung fragen!


----------



## luccky78 (10. August 2009)

*AW: Was ist was?... Pilken vs. Vertical Jigging*

Danke für den Link, Wollebre. Allerdings sieht das Spee Jigging recht... dynamsich aus. Fast so, als wollten sie den Köder vor dem Ertrinken retten...

Jetzt muss ich nurnoch rausfinden, was genau das "Pilken" vom Jigging unterscheidet.


----------



## zandermouse (10. August 2009)

*AW: Was ist was?... Pilken vs. Vertical Jigging*

@luccky78

Du könntest genau so gut fragen:
Was unterscheidet den Porschefahrer vom Opelfahrer ?
Ganz einfach ! Die Geschwindigkeit und ganz viel
harte Arbeit. Damit will ich sagen, dass der 
Porschefahrer (Speedjigger) viel schneller fährt und
härter Arbeiten muss, um sich sein Hobby leisten zu können.

Warum ist der Porschefahrer nicht auch mit einem Opel zu frieden ?
Es ist ganz einfach der Kick, wenn beim Speedjiggen der
Fisch hammerhart einsteigt. Das ist eine ganz andere Dimension,
als wenn Du fühlst, wie ein Dorsch Deinen Pilker vom
Grund schlürft. 

Der Pilker wurde für das Fischen mit der Handleine entwickelt.
Falls Du es nicht glaubst, versuche es selbst. Es funktioniert
heute immer noch. 

Beim Speedjiggen ist leider ohne allerfeinstes Tackle garnichts zu machen.

Gruß

zandermouse


----------



## luccky78 (10. August 2009)

*AW: Was ist was?... Pilken vs. Vertical Jigging*

Ok, jetzt ist alles klar! #6 Dankeschön!


----------



## Biggamekumpel (31. August 2009)

*AW: Was ist was?... Pilken vs. Vertical Jigging*

Hi, ich vermute mal vielmehr da haben einheimische Fischer mit Handleine und Squid Jigs auf Calamare gefischt. Sieht von weitem dem Pilken ähnlich funktioniert auch ähnlich. Der Köder wird über dem Grund oder in einem Schwarm immer wieder angehoben und dann wieder absinken gelassen. Beim Speed Jigging gibt es auch unterschiedliche Techniken und Jjigs. Ein Butterfly Jig zum Beispiel taumelt. Das heißt er beschreibt beim Absinken und einholen eine Figur die an das Flügelschlagen eines Schmetterlings erinnert, daher der Name. Bei diesem Jig kannst du schon beim Absinken lassen mit Bissen rechnen. 
Speed Jigs wie den Williamson Abyss Jig lässt man absinken. Durch die Bauform gehen diese auch kerzengerade runter. Kurz vor dem Grund wird dann durch Einkurbeln und dazu parallelen rucken an der Rute der jig sehr schnell angehoben. Durch das rucken beschreibt der Jig eine Art Zick Zack bewegung. Für die Fische ist das dann der Schlüsselreiz.

Das ganze sieht etwas lustig aus, ist aber bei ein wenig Übung mit der richtigen Rute auch ohne Rückenschäden machbar Ich frag mich immer wie die Japaner das über Stunden durchhalten

Ich hab bei meinen letzten Trips einfach ein Stück Bauchlappen vom Bonito mit Kabelbindern an dem Jig beködert. Der Bauchlappen muss ein wenig flattern. Dann runterlassen und "Slow Jiggen". Ich hab mehr Bisse und größere Fische gefangen als beim Speed jigging.

lg Oli


----------

